
The Diversity–Innovation Paradox in Science - nabla9
https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/04/10/1915378117
======
easytiger
I recall as a student I took some modules in History of Science with some
amazing professors. We looked at a famous paper on the social size limitations
of primate groups Vs brain size, if I recall correctly. Dunbar's number I
think it was called.

The conclusion we came to as a group was that in the paper were a lot of
things that looked like science, but in reality there wasn't really.

"Detecting innovation" and "identifying novelty" by text analysis couldn't be
more of a pseudoscience.

Given it seems the definition of innovation is beyond spurious here (presence
of keyword pairs?) I look forward to this paper being cited for decades and
used to predicate public policy.

